# A3 DSG



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok it has finally arrived!
After reading all of the TT'ers reports of their DSG, I know have one of my own and I agree with the awesome statements made about this transmission. It is really, really good.
The car it is fitted to is pretty good too, especially the 16 valve 2 litre diesel motor.
One little gripe. According to the handbook you are unable to change the sidelight bulbs yourself. You can see then in the porthole of the light unit but you cannot change them. How does the holder come out of the headlight reflector unit. Someone (ScoTTy) must know - or know someonw who does - I need to replace the yellow glimmers with my white bulbs.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry but i know nothing about how the A3 bolts together even though I saw them being bolted together at Ingolstadt :?

The good news is that the TT manual also says it's a dealer job ad it's definately not.

If I was you, 'd ensure the ignition is turned off and then start taking bits off the car!!!  :wink:


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

:? 
You can actually see the bulb holder and touch it BUT does it just pull out or does it twist?
Any TT guys out there that can offer info? I should be grateful!


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

I am currently driving my fourth A3 1.8T and have recently borrowed some new A3s for a day from my local dealer.

The 2.0 TDI manual felt very similar to the 1.8T in almost every respect, if a little noisier when accelerating hard. But when general crusing on the motorway the engine was quite.

But without any doubt the best of all was the 2.0 TDI DSG. This had all the advantages of the 2.0 TDI plus the added fun of the DSG gearbox. I found that I needed to change gear more on both TDIs than the 1.8T but using the DSG in manual model or using the steering wheel paddles this was no problem at all. The change from first to second comes up very quickly with the TDI and I let the DSG handle this itself when it reached maximum revs and then changed up and down myself after that. It really was fun to drive and no effort to use. Having driven manuals for the last 38 years I can truely say it was just as good and even more fun.

I enjoyed the 2.0 TDI DSG so much that I am just about to place an order for a new one to replace my 1.8T. - Putting my money where my mouth is !

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

maersk said:


> :?
> You can actually see the bulb holder and touch it BUT does it just pull out or does it twist?
> Any TT guys out there that can offer info? I should be grateful!


The TT one is held in by a metal clip but I have no idea about the A3 :?


----------

